#     1 8.3

## Flana

. 
    1 8.3.  /.   /   .     ,   .   ,     .  -    .    :-)
  !

----------


## 1

.

     ?  ?

----------


## Flana

1:  8.  3,0.     ,     ,      .      .

----------


## Flana

,    ?
1: 8.3 (8.3.6.2014)
  (),  3.0 (3.0.40.26)

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

http://its.1c.ru/news/10450

----------


## Flana

!     .    ,    -.       .     :-(

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ,    -.       .


.    1 -.

----------

> 


     .

----------

